# State College, PA Superthread



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

IST Building bridges over a 4 lane freeway







































$58.8 million total construction cost 

Designed by Rafael Viñoly Architects, New York City, and Perfido Weiskopf Architects, Pittsburgh. 
41 different contractors and subcontractors, coordinated by Turner Construction Company 
Wireless and Wired Environment 
199,000 square feet 
11,928 square yards of carpet 
104,490 square feet of acoustic ceiling 
53,650 square feet of metal ceiling 
191 wooden exterior doors 
301,706 square feet of drywall 
400,372 bricks 
955-foot long concrete walkway - more than three football fields 
85,960 square feet of rubber roofing 
3,572 pieces of steel 
4,402 light fixtures


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Hetzel Union Building (HUB)


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Palmer Museum of Art


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Some Views








Central Campus









East Campus


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Beaver Stadium (Second largest stadium in North America)
109,000+

































































The Holy JoePa


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't know if you're done yet (don't want to ruin the thread), but the campus looks phenomenal, and huge as well, obviously. I like the Old Main building, Beaver Stadium, and the IST building best. Is there a picture where you can have a better overview of how it is constructed over that 4-lane highway? I'm interested to find out. Vinoly is a very respectable architect. Bryce Jordan looks nice too, although from ground level it is a bit too much concrete for me, but from the top and the interior look stunning as well.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

The IST building was just completed a few months ago and there is no real good pictures on the net yet but some time this summer I will take some and post them.


----------



## Ex-Ithacan (Nov 30, 2002)

Here's a couple of pics I took downtown last year while visiting.


















































































Not trying to hijack the thread zqattaq, just adding some more PSU flavor.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the downtown pics!
:banana2: 
Folks the last pic is our tallest: Penn Tower


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

2,8,9 pics are parts of Beaver Canyon area of downtown, which can get rather wild and had 2 riots in the late 90's

That construction site is where they are building the new library

And babys diner is a local institution


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

well you managed to get a picture of nearly every crappy building on campus and not nearly enough shots of the good buildings....

i'll see if i can help you out this week while i'm out and about

the last riot was in 2001 also...good times

vinoly is now the architect for the new life sciences building that is going to be started soon... i believe it is a 90million dollar project all in all


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

mighty beaver stadium









college avenue









Old Main









Old Main and the Obelisk [i've climbed it]









stupid sculpture at the Hintz Alumni Center









Hintz Alumni [bad venturi rip-off]









with oversized sign









Robert AM Stern designed business building [under construction]









forestry building [under construction AM Stern parking garage in back]









inside business building




























well that is all i had on my computer at the moment some old stuff and some pretty recent things as well


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Do you live in SC/PSU?

How did you get inside the new business building?


----------



## KMFDM (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the pics guys! I spent two awesome years at PSU while I was getting an MBA there. I had a blast, we used to go out practically every night. I had a little apartment on Foster Avenue which was conveniently located in downtown. 

I am also excited about the new business building. I may be in New York for a few weeks this summer and I intend to do a PSU weekend while I'm there to see all the changes and relive my old days


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

i go to PSU for architecture right now... that is how i got access to the business building, i have connections  i've also had a chance to meet and speak with stern on a couple occassions...

i'll get some more pics when i get a chance to get out of studio for a while... anyone hear how the new architecture building was torched over the weekend?


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Terrible I heard $100,000 in damage


----------



## Evergrey (Mar 12, 2005)

Well, I suppose now I know why your name is Architorture... from what I hear about PSU Architecture students  

I was thinking you were a Buffalonian after your excellent replies in the Buffalo VS Niagara Falls thread. 

I'm a PSU grad in GIS... still stuck here in Dismal Valley. Will it ever stop raining here? Ugh!


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

well i am also a buffolonian... just happen to be in happy valley for a few years getting an education


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Evergrey sure did stop raining today it was very nice


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

nice day again today... yesterday i got some IST shots...


----------



## Evergrey (Mar 12, 2005)

Architorture... did you attend the Rafael Vinoly lecture last year?


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

yes i did... he was a bit tipsey for it


----------



## schreiwalker (May 13, 2005)

Way to go on the pics Zaq. I'm a penn stater myself, and always will be. 

I can't believe how many buildings you have pictures of. hard to grasp how gorgeous the campus/town is from the individual buildings though. have any more shots of the elms? or that new building they put in next to the thomas building?


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

the life sciences building....

they are actually building another vinoly building on pollock fields in the next couple of years, should be interesting


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

new architecture building


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Built on what once was a parking lot where a tree fell on my dads car


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

intersting... supposedly a falcon has made his home on the roof, they think maybe they cut its original home down to build the building...


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I love that forest like part of campus


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

too bad its been getting smaller and smaller as they find the need for expansion and the elimination of dark areas on campus where rapes and assults can take place


----------



## dallas4life (Jun 9, 2005)

*will i get in*

2.9 gpa unweighted
all honors and 2 AP (Calc and bio)
1850 sat
Ultimate Frisbee
Varsity Tennis
Multiple after school activities


----------



## dallas4life (Jun 9, 2005)

*will i get in*

2.9 gpa unweighted
all honors and 2 AP (Calc and bio)
1850 sat
Ultimate Frisbee
Varsity Tennis
Multiple after school activities


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't know 2.9 GPA is not very good


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow. Thats Huge.


----------



## larchlion (Jun 30, 2005)

good work on the photos guys. i stumbled across this site searching through google for images of the campus and town. i graduated in '02 and am currently a practicing urban design professional for rtkl in dallas. 

good to see some shots of the new arch. building. is it open for classes yet?


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

dallas4life said:


> 2.9 gpa unweighted
> all honors and 2 AP (Calc and bio)
> 1850 sat
> Ultimate Frisbee
> ...



i thought SATs were only out of 1600?

the arch program is pretty rigorous but things might be a bit different now b/c they have started the 'core program' where all arts majors start off in the same first year studio


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

It is more now, they added an essay portion


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

heading back to PSU this weekend for arts fest and to get the rest of my junk out of my apartment


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

destruction at PSU


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## LateShow20 (Aug 17, 2005)

I just did the summer semester up at Penn State this summer. I lived in Porter Hall(window on teh corner of the top floor was my room). Loved it. Nice thread I enjoyed looking at all the places around campus.


----------



## peeps (Aug 29, 2005)

*Gunners.. RULE*

Hi Zat..! I'm new to SC, good to find a gunner in the college town..! 
whr can i get to play some soccer in here..! i am a new Grad Student at University park campus..! i aint the :weirdo: u think i am
:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Try the fields across from the halls next to Jeffery field but your probably only going to find American football. If you go down to Chinatown/ Little Mumbai SW of downtown near the high school you can find pickup cricket matches


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

More photos of my city to come


----------



## atx001 (Aug 7, 2005)

Perhaps there should be a section on this forum dedicated to institutional architecture?

I'm sure there are many schools and colleges that have equally interesting buildings/campuses.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

it was nice to see the picture of the outdoor pool. i had a couple of swim meets there in the summers before going to college.

i was disappointed to see the inside of the natatorium. i swam in college (not penn state though), and i knwe several people that swam for penn state. the pool is pretty nice.

lastly, here's an aerial picture i took of state college as i flew from baltimore to buffalo.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Yea I was able to learn how to fly a plane this summer, wish I had taken some pics


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Looking to the NW









Hub Robeson Mall









Looking towards DT in a whiteout









Over downtown


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Beaver Canyon (Binge drinking capital of the world) at 3am









Festival of the Arts









Mt. Nittany from Centre Hills CC


----------



## NittanyBLUE2002 (May 16, 2006)

Penn State University's Beaver Stadium, Home of the Nittany Lions.


----------

